# Sticky  Cancer and Dogs



## BowWowMeow

=============


We were talking about cancer in another thread so I thought I'd start one on this topic. 

Cancer is the number one killer of dogs. I believe I read somewhere that bloat is actually number two. 

I believe that a majority of the cancers we're seeing in dogs is due to overuse of pesticides in and on their bodies (through food, flea and tick products, etc.) and in our environment. I read a study somewhere that dogs who exercise on golf courses have an astronomically high rate of cancer and dogs who live in neighborhoods with high pesticide use (lawn chemicals) also have a much higher rate of cancer. The theory is that dogs are more sensitive to these toxic chemicals because they get them on their feet and often ingest them by licking their feet. They also can inhale them if they are outside right after someone's yard is sprayed. And they can inhale them if you use toxic chemicals to clean in your house. 

My ex lost her 6.5 yo sheltie to lymphoma. We used to take the dogs to the local golf course to play every night._ I found out a number of years after his death that most of the other dogs in my old neighborhood died young and all had some form of cancer and several had lymphoma. _ It's like those kids who played with empty barrels that had been filled with toxic waste--we have no idea what we're exposing our dogs to on a daily basis! 

If you scroll down here you will see two studies about dogs and pesticides. One links bladder cancer to topical pesticide applications (that would be Frontline et. al.) and the other finds a link between lawn pesticides and bladder cancer. http://www.chem-tox.com/pesticides/

One serious problem you're going to find is that pharmaceutical companies tend to be the biggest study funders so there are going to be less studies about dogs and commonly dispensed pesticides like Frontline, Advantage, etc. 

Here you can find some general information about rates, etc. for dogs and cancer: http://www.labbies.com/cancerintro.htm

And more general info here: http://www.caninecancer.com

I know that on other threads people are talking about early speuters being linked to certain cancers. I am assuming that means earlier than 6 months because it's been SOP to speuter dogs at 6 months for many years now, longer than the increase in cancer rates, I'm pretty sure. 

Please add your own sites and comments.


----------



## LisaT

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow.....I know that on other threads people are talking about early speuters being linked to certain cancers. I am assuming that means earlier than 6 months because it's been SOP to speuter dogs at 6 months for many years now, longer than the increase in cancer rates, I'm pretty sure.


The link between spay/neuter I don't think has to be just early spay/neuter -- it could just be now that we are finding out the relationship between the two and that explains some of the cancers that have already been there.

Tough to say how much of the increase in cancer is due to better diagnostics now -- meaning that previous rates of cancer may have been higher than we think, but we just didn't have a diagnosis for them. I do believe that the cancer rates are increasing overall though.

Knowing that Indy has a handful of risk factors, I've been trying to fight the big C from rearing it's head for nearly a decade. She had a tumor removed last September, so we haven't been completely successful. But knowing that the tumor was there for quite awhile, perhaps we were successful at containing it.

Gotta also throw in vaccination as a cause of cancer, and there has been an increased number of vaccines given, which is still true outside of a large number of folks that are more aware on the boards.


----------



## Strongheart

Everything you're pointing out is very astute. Also though, most people have only been aware of the quality of their dogs' food now for about a year since the great pet food recall. And now many more people realize that what they feed their dogs is garbage, even the super premium stuff leaves lots of room for improvement. Even those 'purists' who feed raw, BARF, etc. are they feeding pasture fed beef, organic meat, etc.? Or is it just the same raw pesticide-laden stuff we are eating?

Although I firmly agree and believe that cancers are perhaps 90% environmental - since it is the epidemic of the post-atomic ear, I think many are genetic, although whether the original genetic defect is longstanding or due to environmental damage to the DNA of a recent ancestor would be hard to observe regardless of species.

According to Wikipedia, cancer was observed by Plato although that's not to say cancer is 'natural' just because it has been observed a long time. Many practices in all areas of civilized living (such as typesetting with molten lead) led to diseases and could be causes of early forms of cancer. It is entirely up for debate whether cancer was seen in nature before our species began to pollute the Earth. 

One thing is for sure though, the prevalence of cancer among all species has skyrocketed since the invention of organophosphate pesticides and the testing of nuclear weapons.


----------



## BowWowMeow

We are definitely seeing an increase in the connection between vaccines and cancer but we have been over vaccinating for so many years now. The frequency has actually decreased rather than increased. So some combo of factors is probably responsible for the increase in cancer rates or cancer diagnoses. 

I learned about healthy food 15 years ago when my first dog almost died from a toxic reaction to the Purina I was feeding her. And I agree that if you're going to feed raw you need to be very careful about the source or you are putting your dog at similar risk and also supporting a horrible industry. 

Thanks for all of the additional links. I hope we can continue this conversation and make it into a sticky!


----------



## BowWowMeow

I have had 3 dogs die in the past 15 years and 2 died from cancer. The other was hit by a car. My ex had a 6.5 yo sheltie who died from lymphoma. Basu had cancer of the spleen and Massie had some kind of intestinal cancer. Basu was 10.75 and Massie was almost 12.

What about other people?


----------



## LJsMom

Cody, cancer of the liver, age 13
Niko, cancer of the liver, age 14


----------



## LisaT

Indy, terrier mix, mast cell tumor at age 10, (hopefully) completely excised. Currently 11 1/2.


----------



## LisaT

The Saga of Sander, The Sheltie
http://rhallenbeck.tripod.com/sander.html

New site: http://www.cinnamondog.com/ -- she now has the book available too (it's very good).


----------



## creepingninja

Max, a rescue I had only 6 months, died of cancer all over at barely 6 or 7 years.







That was my first experience with my own GSD, and my god did is crush me. Now to think of my dogs I have now passing, I can't even fathom it since I raised her from a pup and have had her so long. I really think it'll be harder on me than when my mother passed away, sad as that sounds.
This is why I am considering breeding my GSD female to get a pup out of her, NOT to replace her, I NEVER replaced Max, but Aura did fill the gaping hole in my heart that Max left, and I can't even consider losing Aura. After Falk was put down (He had a serious neurological problem, he lost the use of both of his back legs, his bowels, his urination, etc), I was crushed. He was another rescue. I paid $2,000 to save him from a breeder that the county was taking most of her dogs away from. It seems that in the cases I open my heart and my wallet to do rescues, I end up getting super hurt.
I know rescue and adoption are the best way to go, but in both, well, all three cases I have had horrible outcomes. With Aura I know the breeder, the bloodline, and the health that has come with her. 
Losing a pet is miserable. Cancer is a monster. I did improve the food I feed them after Max passed away, but I still wonder with all the crap they're exposed to, if I protect them well enough.
No more front line. I haven't been the best with vaccinations, and I guess that's not a horrible thing. I keep them pretty clean and safe, as best I can anyways... Here's hoping I have better luck with my babies this time!
http://i551.photobucket.com/albums/ii454/creepingninja/IMG_0489.jpg


----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #3333FF"> This link should be interesting to all dog owners.

http://www.purelypets.com/articles/treatingcancer.htm </span>


----------



## LisaT

Cancer Diets
http://www.b-naturals.com/newsletter/cancer-diet/
http://www.b-naturals.com/newsletter/nutrition-for-dogs-with-cancer/
http://www.vin.com/proceedings/Proceedings.plx?CID=WSAVA2002&PID=2638
http://www.b-naturals.com/newsletter/essential-fatty-acids/?main_page=Mar2004.php
http://www.oncolink.com/types/article.cfm?c=22&s=69&ss=550&id=6002


----------



## djpohn

Here is a link for a home cooked diet that is recommended on our Oncolgy Hospital website:


----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #3333FF"> CANCER LINKS: <u> </u> </span> 

http://www.eattheapple.com/ginger/ - personal account of dog living and
thriving
because of diet and supplements for years AFTER the diagnosis Hemangiosarcoma

"Essiac® for Pets" - Official Information Site from Resperin Canada
http://www.essiacforpets.com

Cancer in the Canine
http://www.labbies.com/cancerintro.htm

Cancer Links A-Z Index
http://www.cancerlinks.com/cancerlinks_A-Z.html

Feline & Canine Cancer Links
http://www.thensome.com/petcancer.htm

Flaxseed & Cancer
http://www.eattheapple.com/flaxseedlinks.htm

M. D. Anderson Cancer Center's Complementary/Integrative Medicine
Education Resources (CIMER) Web site (Human)
http://www.mdanderson.org/departments/cimer/

Great link with recipes.
Natural Preventatives to Treating Cancer
http://www.purelypets.com/articles/treatingcancer.htm

Supplements
http://www.b-naturals.com/by-condition-cancer-c-23_8

PetEducation.com: Causes of Solid-Appearing Lumps & Bumps on the Skin
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1638&articleid=424

The Saga of Sander, The Sheltie
http://rhallenbeck.tripod.com/sander.html


*************************************************
BOOKS

"Pets Living With Cancer: A Pet Owner's Resource" by Robin Downing
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/1583260226/qid=1024495314/ref=s
r_11_0_1/103-6284769-0519047

Complementary and Alternative Veterinary Medicine, Principles and
Practice" By Allen Schoen, DVM and Susan Wynn, DVM
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0815179944/qid=1013808588/sr=1-
4/ref=sr_1_4/002-9432430-7648004

"Herbal Medicine, Healing, and Cancer : A Comprehensive Program for
Prevention and Treatment" By Donald R. Yance
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0879839686/ref=ase_pethealth/00
2-9432430-7648004

"Why Is Cancer Killing Our Pets?: How You Can Protect and Treat Your
Animal Companion" By Deborah Straw
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089281926X/qid=1014145739/sr=1-
1/ref=sr_1_1/002-9432430-7648004

Pet Care Books by Caroline D. Levin, RN
http://www.petcarebooks.com/

**************************************************
VETERINARIANS, ORGANIZATIONS:

American College of Veterinary Internal Medicine (ACVIM)
http://www.acvim.org/

Holistic Vets
http://www.ahvma.org/

**************************************************
CANINE CANCER DISCUSSION GROUP:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/canine_cancer/ 


<span style="color: #3333FF"> I also have a Canine and Cancer E-Book that I can e-mail to you. Just PM me your address.</span>


----------



## Jazzstorm

* Tumeric/Curcumin(and other natural things) and Cancer: * 

http://www.healingcancernaturally.com/nutrition3.html 

http://www.naturalnews.com/002604.html

http://www.goldbamboo.com/relate-tl1732-tr6421.html

http://www.thepowerhour.com/curcumin/Turmeric.pdf

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0NAH/is_6_33/ai_106224751


----------



## LisaT

Thank you Jazzstorm for all the links, and for posting them so the addresses are all printed out. Anyone interested in these, should also save the page, in case our stickies get lost, as they have in the past. If you go to Topic Options and then Print Topic, you can save the page in a much simpler format.


----------



## LisaT

Here's a link to that E-Book Jazzstorm -- 

Diagnosis: Cancer, A Resource Guide For Pet Owners
http://www.perseusfoundation.org/new-petowner/index.cfm#
(click on View Full Story at the bottom of the page)


----------



## LisaT

Adding the link to the thread:


----------



## LisaT

tagamet has some powerful anticancer activity:

http://www.lef.org/magazine/mag2007/may2007_report_cimetidine_01.htm

http://www.lef.org/magazine/mag2002/jul2002_cover_cimetidine_01.html

http://www.townsendletter.com/FebMarch2007/warcancer0207.htm


----------



## momtoduke

We lost our dusty at the age of 12 due to cancer in the palate of his mouth and then it ate through to his brain. im still not sure what kind of cancer it was. that month was a blurr to me. it just happend so quick.

he was fine one day the next day he had cancer and we kept him around for little over a month due to selfishness on our own behalf ...its hard when you loose one but when you have to see them suffer with this awful disease its rough.

one thing about it though, we were going to do the chemo/radiation but like the vet explained to us, he was older and we do the chemo/radiation it might work and it might not. so after learning that his was ver aggressive we decided not to do that part. we were going to have to end him off to a school in louisville that specialized in the study of cancer and it was going to cost alot of money and we just couldnt do that.

i have lost family memebers to cancer and to me its no different as far as the disease it self from human to animals. it acts the same. the one theory about the pesticide and things like that. im not disagreeing because it could possibly be but dusty was never around things like that. not even as a pup (he was born to me). 

I think it just happens, just like when people who have never smoked in there entire life gets cancer of the lungs. i think its in the air from chemicals and things like that and not to mention in our genes. who knows what it is caused from! 

i do know its a disease that is one of the most awfulest things to have to see someone or an animal go through. its awful!!!!

as far as having them spayed or neautured i have heard and read that having them fixed helps there chances of prostate and colon cancer. we had duke fixed but that was just in nov and he was way over the age of 6 months. i know i just dont want any of my animals to have to go through it again...its horrible


----------



## swilber

Hi, I need some advice. I have a 6 mos old GSD. He is healthy and active and not showing any signs of pain. Two months, I felt a hard lump between his shoulder and neck. I asked the vet and he told me to keep an eye on it. Its the size of a golf ball and its hard and does not move. Some days it seems to be bigger then others. Sometime I have a hard time finding it and then its there! My vet told us on Saturday that it is Osteosarcomo. He suggest just letting the dog live out its life because regardless of what I do he will die from this anyway. He also said that removing the lump will only make the cancer spread to his lungs faster. I am devastated but I am having a hard time accepting that my 6 month old GSD has had Osteosarcoma since he was 4 months old. I have searched and searched and I have been trying to find anything to let me believe that it is not cancer. The doctor said it is too hard to be a lymph node. Everything that I have read said the youngest known age to have this is 2 years? I think he has a secondary yeast infection right now from antibiotics that I had him on for ear infection. He has been itching and has a small spot on his head that was crusty. Has anyone experienced anything like this?


----------



## Myamom

I just went through a scare like that with my 9 1/2 year old. Found a lump...and immediately...that day...they did a needle aspirate. The needle aspirate said it was hemangiosarcoma. I was devastated! I was referred to a specialist (surgeon) for immediate removal and biopsy. The biopsy revealed it was benign. 

I would get a second opinion...


----------



## Myamom

here is our story...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=915055&page=1#Post915055 (a)

Swilber - start a new thread of your own...so that you will get more attention.


----------



## onyx'girl

Swilber, could it be a vaccine reaction? I know in cats sometimes a growth will form where they vaccinate. Did he get one between his shoulders?


----------



## pupresq

Osteosarcoma seems like a very weird diagnosis for a skin lump. And the fact that it increases and decreases in size is weird too. If it was a tumor, I'd be thinking something more like one of the histamine related ones.


----------



## BowWowMeow

My dog had a vaccine reaction in that spot exactly. It was abscess and eventually burst. 

A vet can't diagnose cancer by looking at something, btw. Did your vet aspirate the lump?


----------



## kshort

I too had a dog who was misdiagnosed by a specialist by saying the tumor was cancerous -- without anything other than a visual inspection. It had already been removed by a veterinary teaching hospital once, so I took her back there after this visit. It was removed by the them for less than $300 and confirmed NON malignant. The specialist quoted me $4,100. Definitely get a second opinion!


----------



## Northern GSDs

> Quote: Hi, I need some advice.


You absolutely need to go see another vet and get another exam and opinion.


----------



## Northern GSDs

While I am sure there are many others, some of the top factors as identified in medical literature that are highly thought to influence the risk of getting cancer:

*Aging*

As we age, the risk of cellular mutation increases

*Chronic Inflammation*

Inflammation promotes mutations & inhibits normal cellular responses to damaged DNA

*Infections (bacterial & viral etc)*

Thought to be related to inflammation & repeat antigen (foreign substances introduced into the body) stimulation

*Family Genetics*

Inheritance of cancer causing genes 

*Environmental Factors*

EG Carcinogens (cancer causing substances such as chemicals etc) & lifestyle choices (poor diet, diet high in refined products etc)


----------



## LJsMom

If a dog has an undiagnosed Hemangiosarcoma, will it show in bloodwork?


----------



## DancingCavy

To address one of the thoughts on the first page of this (re: how recent cancer is in the history of the world), I recently read an article discussing a cancerous tumor found in the remains of a dinosaur. So, while cancer appears to be 'nothing new,' I do think there's been a large increase in it's appearances lately. Though, I suppose there is no way of proving that.


----------



## BowWowMeow

> Originally Posted By: LJsMomIf a dog has an undiagnosed Hemangiosarcoma, will it show in bloodwork?


Not sure if the red blood cells would indicate something? It would possibly show on an x-ray and definitely on an ultrasound.


----------



## LisaT

I don't believe it necessarily will show in the bloodwork. That is also true of lymphoma in the spleen.


----------



## LJsMom

So every 6 months we have the senior blood panel done - its great - we do the happy dance - but something horrible could still be lurking.


----------



## ninhar

Cody died of hemangiosarcoma 3 months after her senior wellness checkup. The blood tests had come back normal.


----------



## LisaT

I've been thinking about this Joanne. I don't know if there are side effects to the exposure to ultrasounds (like radiation with xrays or CT scans), but an abdominal ultrasound once in awhile would be the most proactive thing, but you might find things that are normal in aging but not illness, so you might worry about too many things. 

After Max's ultrasound results, I'm thinking of just having one done on Indy, for Wellness purposes.


----------



## LJsMom

If they could do it without sedation or trauma, I'd do it in a heartbeat.

I wonder if the ultrasound could stir things up? I need to look into that. 

Paranoia is being to consume me!


----------



## LisaT

Just cuz you are paranoid doesn't mean they are not out to get you...

They did Max's ultrasound without sedation.


----------



## LJsMom

> Originally Posted By: LisaTThey did Max's ultrasound without sedation.


Lady Jane's other name is Cujo.


----------



## LisaT

I just learned this -- *some* anesthesias (sp?) can promote cancer metastasis:

http://www.anesthesia-analgesia.org/cgi/content/full/97/5/1331


----------



## LJsMom

Good find Lisa. 

Niko died 6 months after having his teeth cleaned. OMG.


----------



## djpohn

While this is being proactive, you can't be "lulled" into a false sense of security. My dog Onyx had a complete full body ultrasound (he was in to check to make sure his bladder had no more stones) in June of 2004 all organs were normal, no abnormalities were noted. September 29 2004 he was euthanized due to multiple tumors in his spleen (he was bleeding out) and his liver. There may have been more in his heart and lungs, but viewing the spleen and liver was enough. He had been a little off the day before and didn't eat his dinner. In the morning her seemed fine and ate his breakfast. When I came home from work he was in shock - one of the tumors in his spleen burst and was bleeding in his abdomen. Hemangiosarcoma can develop so quickly, most of the time it is found too late.

Rainer has had a couple ultrasounds and x-rays prior to starting his protocols and he was always awake. They do not need to sedate the dogs for that.


----------



## LisaT

Wow, the quickness of that growth is very scary









LJsMom, I guess you don't what anesthesia that they used. 

I actually went to that Dog Cancer Vet site last night and listened to his hour "infomercial" and he was the one that mentioned. He mentioned a couple things I never knew. To be truthful, the send out a transcript after the video starts, so I read ahead...


----------



## LisaT

Regarding that infomercial that I watched, I should add something else that was said.

The vet said that they are learning that one way that early vaccination impacts the body's long term chance of getting cancer is that it trains the immune system to watch and patrol for certain diseases, at the expense of other things that it should be doing, like seeking out and destroying cancer cells before they take hold.

Scary, huh? That certainly is what has happened to Indy. If I increase her immune system to fight cancer (particularly her NK killer cells), it attacks her lyme vaccine site and her liver has problems, etc.


----------



## jebdlb86

We loss our wonderful Ch. Bandit to Cancer in Aug of 2009. It came on very fast. He was diagonosed on July 12 with acute lymphoid leukemia and died on Aug 12. We had no signs that he was sick. One month he is running and playing in our back yard with his pack the next he very sick and our vets are trying to figure out what is going on and he is dead within a month. It has to be one of the hardest things I have ever been through. I never thought that my health 7 year and 11 month old male would die before his mother who is 10 years old. But you just never know. I think about that dog every day... Because of Bandit I have learn to enjoy our dogs every day a little more sweeter. We sure do miss our wonderful Bandit. 
This is our Ch. Bandit in Jan of 2009. I would have never guess in 8 months later he would be gone.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Cancer and Dogs/Flagyl*

Can flagyl, particularly long term use, cause cancer?

***************

A 1998 study that concludes that short term use does not cause cancer: http://www.journals.uchicago.edu/doi/pdf/10.1086/516306

***************

But then there is this:
*Is Metronidazole Carcinogenic?*
By: Andres Bendesky ; Daniel Menendez ; Patricia Ostrosky-Wegman ; Daniel Menendez ; Patricia Ostrosky-Wegman
Format: Article Peer Reviewed
Year: 2002
Published in: Mutation Research/Reviews in Mutation Research Jun2002, Vol. 511 Issue 2, p133 12p 13835742

Summary
Metronidazole (MTZ, 1-[2-hydroxyethyl]-2-methyl-5-nitroimidazole), an antiparasitic and antibacterial compound, is one of the world's most used drugs. MTZ is potentially carcinogenic to humans due to the following facts: it is a proven mutagen in bacterial systems, it is genotoxic to human cells and also, it is carcinogenic to animals. However, due to inadequate epidemiological evidence, it is not considered as a risk factor for cancer in humans. As it will be discussed here, the existing population studies are deficient since they have not included sufficient sample size, the follow-up time has not been long enough, and the individual sensitivity to the drug might have been acting as a confounding factor. Due to the increasing use of this drug, more and improved studies are needed to elucidate its mechanism of genotoxicity and its carcinogenic potential. [Copyright 2002 Elsevier]

***************

And a newer study (2008) is more disturbing, regarding the immunosuppressive role of flagyl:

*Evaluation of immunosuppression induced by metronidazole in Balb/c mice and human peripheral blood lymphocytes*

Mohammad Fararjeha, 1, Mohammad K. Mohammadb, Corresponding Author Contact Information, E-mail The Corresponding Author, Yasser Bustanjib, Hatim AlKhatibb and Shtaywy Abdallaa
aDepartment of Biological Sciences, faculty of science, The University of Jordan, Amman 11942, Jordan
bFaculty of Pharmacy, The University of Jordan, Amman 11942, Jordan; accepted 16 October 2007. 

Abstract

The immunomodulatory effect of metronidazole (MTZ), a nitroimidazole drug used as an antiprotozoal and antibacterial agent, was investigated using Balb/c mice and human peripheral blood lymphocytes. For in vivo studies, mice were divided into six groups, six animals per group, group I received vehicle alone while the other groups (II–VI) received intraperitoneal injections of MTZ (14, 28, 42, 57, and 114 mg/kg) respectively. For in vitro studies different concentrations of MTZ (5, 10, 50, and 200 μg/ml) were used. MTZ showed a significant decrease in the percentage of circulating neutrophils and monocytes and an increase in the percentage of circulating lymphocytes. The relative weights of spleen as well as the relative body weight gain also decreased. Detectable changes were seen in the histology of spleen and thymus. Splenic plaque-forming cells (PFC), hemagglutination (HA) titer to sheep red blood cells (SRBC), spleenocytes and human peripheral blood lymphocytes proliferation (MLR) were markedly suppressed by MTZ treatment as compared to control group. MTZ also induced a significant decrease in delayed-type hypersensitivity (DTH) reaction, phagocytic activity (assessed by phagocytic capacity and phagocytic index) as well as TNF-α secretion by peritoneal macrophages. These observations indicate that MTZ significantly induced immunosuppression in mice and in human peripheral blood lymphocytes.

And later in the article:

4. Discussion

Despite the overt use of MTZ as an antibacterial and antiparasitic antibiotic in humans, there is little information about its potential influence on the immune system cellularity and function. MTZ has been shown to induce suppression in the bone marrow, a primary lymphoid organ, and to affect male fertility [4]. Furthermore, it has been observed that MTZ induces DNA single-strand breaks in the lymphocytes of patients on standard doses of the drug [3] and [8], therefore toxicity to the peripheral lymphoid organs is suspected.

Gastrointestinal absorption of MTZ after oral administration is very fast and is comparable to intraperitoneal administration. In the present experiments, MTZ decreased the gain in body weight of MTZ-treated mice in all used doses over 14 mg/kg. Furthermore, all the tested doses of MTZ decreased the relative weight of the spleen, and the doses 42, 57 and 114 mg/kg body weight induced atrophy in the white pulp of the spleen. In addition, the dose 28 mg/kg induced atrophy in the medulla of the thymus, suggesting a possible effect on the activation and differentiation of the T-lymphocytes, an effect that might explain the relative increase in the circulating lymphocytes (Table 1). We have shown that the highest two doses (57 and 114 mg/kg) of MTZ decreased the percentage of neutrophils and at the same time increased the percentage of the lymphocytes at the same level of significance (p < 0.01), suggesting a suppression of the phagocytosis defense mechanism by neutrophils, therefore bactericidal activity inhibition is suspected. The decrease in the spleen relative weight and in the atrophy of spleen white pulp and thymus medulla may be the reason behind relative lymphocytosis because of lymphocyte primary and secondary lymphoid tissue homing suppression, a conclusion which is consistent with the finding that MTZ inhibits leukocyte-endothelial cell adhesion in rat mesenteric venules [9]. Peripheral blood RBCs showed a decrease in number when MTZ was used in the highest dose which may be due to the suppression of the bone marrow [4]. These parameters form, in part, the first level of tests for immunotoxicity screening [1]. Since MTZ induced changes in these parameters, the results of the present work indicate that this drug causes modulation of the immune function.

<snip>

In conclusion, the present study shows that MTZ has an inhibitory effect on the humoral as well as cell-mediated immune responses. The results demonstrate an immunosuppressive effect of MTZ in mice as well as in human lymphocytes. The effectiveness of MTZ in the treatment of diseases should be counterbalanced by the increasing evidence of its immunotoxicity. Further studies should be considered to study the significance of using MTZ in patients under long-term treatment.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Cancer and Dogs/Flagyl*

By the way, I'm not sure what all the above means, but to me, it raises some concerns. And with all these problems of GSDs and spleens, and the high use of flagyl in GSDs.....it makes me wonder if there isn't a contribution there? Of course, I'm just makin' stuff up here.


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Cancer and Dogs/Flagyl*










No wonder the holistic vet wasn't happy that LJ had been on Metro.


----------



## arycrest

> Originally Posted By: LJsMomIf a dog has an undiagnosed Hemangiosarcoma, will it show in bloodwork?










Last year Ringer had bloodwork done and he was slightly anemic. A few days later, on May 23, he started breathing hard, very labored, he wouldn't eat and he could bearly move. I rushed him to the ER where they did an ultra-sound and he was diagnosed with hemagngiosarcoma of the heart. They drained the fluid and his breathing went back to "normal". He gobbled down several McD's cheeseburgers on the way home. I had to have him put down the next afternoon due to other health issues.


----------



## meisha98

I lost Vegas last year due to lymphoma. Diagnosed in July and dead at the end of August. He became partially blind in one eye as it spread. Fast moving, we think it went to the brain due to things he was experiencing. I am still astonished at how fast my 120 pound gentle giant went downhill. He is till missed and from time to time I call for him instead of Lainey by mistake.


----------



## tobey

I just got the dreaded diagnosis of lymphoma, in the abodomen, so most likely the gastrointestinal variety. Blood tests come back tomorrow and the oncology appt. is monday. I'm very lucky that there are three top rated specialty veternary clinics around me. I chose the one with 4 oncologists who had the quickest appt. Chelsea had only started having symptoms three weeks ago, starting to refuse kibble, refuse biscuits and only eat the soft meaty treats and beef filet squares. So now I'm cooking chicken and broth to mix with a small bit of rice and some cottage cheese. She won't eat the kibble, but straight meat gets her attention right away. All the links and info in the topic has been very helpful and I don't feel so horrible. The vet sounded hopeful as well, so I'll just keep my fingers crossed that it's early stage. Unless the oncologist says it won't make a lot of difference, we will do the chemo if it will have a good chance of remission and improved quality of life and more time with my 11 year old girl. I can't imagine life without her. She's so friendly and gentle with everyone and loves parties. 

So thanks for the links.
Pam


----------



## LJsMom

Pam, I'm sorry this is happening to your girl. I'm sending some positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Riley's Mom

I just want to thank you for this thread and the great links. I see more and more dogs on this board sick, dying, died from cancer. I was just going to post a question on if GSDs are prone to cancer and I saw this post. Timely and bookmarked for future reference. Thank you all for the info you've shared. To those that are dealing with or have dealt with cancer and their dog, a warm hug to all of you.


----------



## ddcha

*New cancer drug for dogs*

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090603/ap_on_he_me/us_med_dogs_cancer_drug

I just saw this and thought I would share. This is the one thing that I have not had to deal with..I pray that I never do. I know there are several of you that are going thru this right now.

Debbie


----------



## littledmc17

*Re: New cancer drug for dogs*

I saw it too I am a member of GSRNE and they emailed it
I hope to never have to go through it either


----------



## LisaT

*Re: New cancer drug for dogs*

Thanks for posting this. I'm going to merge it with our Cancer sticky.

Mast cell tumors are such odd things -- they can be the easiest cancer to eliminate, and also the most impossible and one of the deadliest. Awful stuff.


----------



## djpohn

*Re: New cancer drug for dogs*

Actually this can be used for other types of cancer as well. Now that it has been approved they can start to use it in studies for other types of cancer.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: New cancer drug for dogs*

Another take on this new drug:

http://www.dogcancerblog.com/first-dog-cancer-drug-fda-approved-but-not-great/


----------



## BowWowMeow

Cancer, Dogs & Supplements by Lew Olson: http://a.ss35.on9mail.com//rwcode/content.asp?SID=0&Section=442222&SiteID=21597


----------



## LisaT

*Hemangiosarcoma, Mammary Cancers and Plastic Link?*
http://www.dogcancerblog.com/hemangiosarcoma-mammary-cancers-and-plastic-link/
(BPA, Bishenol A)

*Osteosarcoma and Dog Food Link*
http://www.dogcancerblog.com/osteosarcoma-and-dog-food-link/
(fluoride from bone meal and animal by-products)


----------



## Debbieg

*Cancer prevention*

I found an article that seems very good about lowering the risk of cancer in our dogs.

http://cancer.landofpuregold.com/prevent.htm


----------



## lucymom

*Re: Cancer prevention*

Very interesting article. I lost my beautiful Lucy to hemangiosarcoma in her prime and did 100's of hours of research during her illness. Some of the alternatives in that article are better proven and researched than others. I'm not sold on artemesinin, but medicinal mushrooms have some pretty impressive clinical tests abroad, and are undergoing closer scrutiny here as well. Certain mushrooms are used as a form of cancer treatment in Asia.

Curcumin and astragalus are also impressive. I have begun taking supplements myself after all I have read.

A great website is the Sloan Kettering Cancer Center's webpage on alternative cancer treatments (for people) and their potential interactions with chemotherapy. Google Sloan Kettering/herbs.

Keep in mind that if your dog is being treated with chemo for cancer, some of the herbal/alternative treatments are contraindicated for chemo as they can reduce it's effectiveness.

I was surprised to see the link in spaying regarding vascular hemangio. I guess we have to weigh that against mammary tumor risk. Hemangio is so aggressive and treatment is so ineffective, I think I'll delay Zuzu's spaying until after her second heat.

THANK you for this article, which touches on a topic so near and dear to our hearts.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Cancer prevention*

I wouldn't hesitate to use artemesinin, or IP6.

Wrt to chemo, I would also look at sources other than SK, as that will lean on the more conservative side.


----------



## lucymom

Bow Wow...

Hemangio will not show in bloodwork except if the dog is anemic, it can be a symptom. It is also easy to miss in x-rays and ultrasounds. Splenic masses can be difficult for pathologists to differnentiate between benign and malignant upon examination. It's difficult to tell without a pathology report if a mass is cancerous.

Lucy had x-rays a week before her spleen ruptured, due to some vomiting. The x-rays found nothing and she had just ingested too much salt water at the beach. A week later, a mass ruptured.

I treated her and at the completion of chemo, had an ultrasound done, she was energetic, gaining weight, we had begun to think she was misdiagnosed. 

The ultrasound was CLEAN. Two days later, Christmas, she died of a bleed that no test could detect.

It is a horrible, silent killer. I wish I did not have to learn about it and I am so sorry for anybody who is enduring it. There is a great support group on yahoo for people whose dogs have HSA that discusses treatments, symptoms, holistic care, etc. There are even some positive stories about dogs who have bucked the odds.


----------



## lucymom

Regarding artemesinin, there is also a great support group on yahoo, I can find the link if you want to email me. It's important to learn as much as possible about it as it can also be linked to anemia, which is already a problem in hemangio dogs, and has to be discontinued a certain amount of time before and after a chemo treatment. I did use it, but carefully and after contacting Dr. Lai.

There is very impressive research on Modified Citrus Pectin and it's ability to help prevent the spread of tumors. If a cancer has already spread, it's not effective, but it may inhibit further spread and is very well tolerated.


----------



## LisaT

Guidance for diet to control histamine in mast cell cancer:

http://www.dogcancerblog.com/diet-for-dogs-with-mast-cell-tumors/

http://www.urticaria.thunderworksinc.com/pages/lowhistamine.htm


----------



## LisaT

A possible funding source for owners whose dogs have cancer: http://www.themagicbulletfund.org/help.html

They do not however, provide assistance for hemangiosarcoma, and a few other cancer circumstances.


----------



## LisaT

A homeopathic remedy, ruta 6, for brain cancer (gilomas): http://www.dogcancerblog.com/homeopathy-...og+Cancer+Blog) and the abstract: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12963976


Homeopathy and prostate cancer: http://ict.sagepub.com/cgi/content/abstract/5/4/343


----------



## LDB158

I had to put down my Trixie girl a couple days ago. I had taken her to the vet 3 times in one week. I had originally thought she was having heart failure and I was planning on giving her heart medication to help. But what she was actually diagnosed with was a big surprise. The last visit, the vet did an xray and told me she had cancer. Due to her sudden change in temperament and a severe loss of muscle mass on one side of her head (which the vet originally told me she thought it was just a degernation of the nerve a couple months prior), the vet believed she had a tumor in her brain, which metastasized to cancer in her lungs and stomach. The vet told me that she had three masses in her lungs, one the size of a golf ball. The vet told me she could give me medication, but she believed it would do more harm than good, since Trix hadn't been eating very much. Trixie had also been having seizures and could barely breathe. She would start breathing extremely heavy when she was just sitting still. Sorry to go on and on about my baby girl, but I just miss her very much. I wish I had been more prepared as cancer as an option. I had been googling heart medications and was prepared to ask my vet about them. But all my research was pointless. Good luck to everyone with cancer patients. I wish you all the best. I wish it could have turned out differently for my girl.


----------



## CainGSD

I lost my Cain on 12/17/09 to a malignant nerve sheath tumor T3 - T5. The tumor had eveloped T4 and was destroying bone and muscle in the area. It had also moderately encroached on his spinal cord at T4. Cain had turned 6 yrs old on 10/19/09

He was diagnosed by MRI and since he was under general anesthesia at that point I opted to not wake him up.


----------



## LisaT

:hugs: I am so sorry to hear about Cain.


----------



## DakotaBean311

Lokey - Cancer in the mouth - May 2009 - RIP

): <3


----------



## look1angel

We had our mix shepherd/chow put to sleep last Nov. He was diagnosed with stage V lymphoma. He was drooling excessively, panting & drinking alot for 2 days before we took him to the vet where he was diagnosed. We were advised to let him go as he was declining very quickly. It was a very sad day for all of us. Jack, about 8 yrs old, was a wonderful dog & great companion. About a month after his passing we got our first GSD Harley...a man's dog as my husband will tell you.

I also had a mix mutt named April who at the age of 15 had mouth cancer. We had it removed but it re-appeared about 5 months later. At the age of 16 we had to put her to sleep as well. She also had arthritis...she was a sweet little girl. 
Both dogs were cremated & sit on a shelf with their paw prints & collars near by.


----------



## 4leggedmom

*Adenocarcinoma*

Anal sac tumors in cats and dogs.


----------



## boeselager

My GSD Cierra is now 12 1/2 years old, but went through 2 battles of cancer. She had to have almost all her nipples removed on both sides. She is such a trooper, and still with us Thank God!!!!


----------



## Rosa

My 7 year old boxer died in Jan 2010 because of cancer in her stomach, she was fine one day and then the next day she looked like a dog that hadn't been fed in weeks, i didn't understand what was after happening until she as bought to the vets and unfortunaetly it was to late as she died a coupe of days later.


I'd never even considered that dogs may get cancer up until this point, some great links in this thread i will be bookmarking them, but hopefully I won't ever have to use them.

It's very sad to see it effecting so many dogs


----------



## DoggieLover

*Canine Cancer*

I have personally lost a dog to cancer, as many many others have. It seems so important to me now to find as many preventatives and healthy treatments that I can use to help my baby now. i found some good info on this site (http://www.canine-cancer-information.com) that some of you might find useful


----------



## Kris10

DoggieLover--the website you propose looks like an advertisement to me. I also notice your only other post re: ear infections has a link to the same site.


----------



## DoggieLover

Hi Kris! 

The site I put up is mostly informational- I did a lot of research after I lost my dog to bladder cancer. I wanted to know as much as possible to help prevent it in my current dog. 

The post on ear infections is accurate- I currently have a labrador that is allergic to everthing (or so it seems)  and has awful ear infections. 

Hope the info helps


----------



## Jax08

DoggieLover - Your site looks like a good place to start for general information. Thanks for providing it. I know, from my own research on Mast Cell, that it takes a long time to find valid information.


----------



## henrypints

I think that a majority of the cancers we're seeing in dogs is due to overuse of pesticides in and on their bodies and in our environment. Gotta also throw in vaccination as a cause of cancer. Cancer in dogs affects the skin, bone, and other organs.


----------



## western blot

*Dog cancer Q/A website, support group... mast cell tumor?*

My dog had a mast cell tumor removed in early October. Surgery went well, clean margins etc. I researched and researched and decided to change her regular kibble diet to the 'canine cancer diet' to prevent it from returning. Everything seemed to be going well, no new growths or anything.

But today while she was laying on the floor something just didn't look right to me... I investigated further... the color of her foot pads were pale, I checked her gums, pale, even under her hair the skin is pale. So I went back to my dog cancer literature... I need to get her to the vet asap... have an apt for tomorrow.

In the meantime from what I can piece together... it seems like the cancer may have spread possibly into her bone marrow... which would cause the 'anemia' that I believe I am seeing.

Long story... I apologize I'm very upset and emotional. Does anyone know of a dog cancer online support group... I have so many questions that I want to ask and I want to know what other peoples experience with this has been.

Any good websites where I could find such a thing would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RebelGSD

I am so sorry, it could also be hemangiosarcoma and she may be bleeding.


----------



## crboggs

After having a good bit of experience at the Small Animal Hospital at Auburn University, I can highly recommend them to anyone who lives in that area. We took our labrador there for cancer treatment and surgery and they were awesome to deal with. Very professional and accommodating.


----------



## Countrymama

Tessa passed of cancer almost 2 yrs ago but I'm not sure what kind. They said that she was likely sick for some time (they think since she was 3 and she lived to be 7) but that her diet was what slowed it down for all that time. She was on BARF since she was 6 months. She may have lived longer but when she went through a window after an intruder and swallowed glass, it spread the cancer fast.  I don't think her being spayed had anything to do with it.


----------



## eleanor123

My pet brouno a 10 year german Shepard passed away in june this year,He was one of the best pet i owned and very obedient and a loving one.


----------



## connor22

Cancer is an unfortunately common disease of dogs - 1in 4 dogs will die of cancer according to the Morris Animal Foundation. For dogs over 10 years of age, approximately 50% of deaths are cancer-related. Like humans, there are many types of cancers and many clinical signs seen.


----------



## sigtrovert

*This thread is proving to be helpful; but need advice?*

I lost my 8yo Gunter to cancer ofliver that had spread to spleen and was so sudden in manifesting itself that x ray didn't detect, only exploratory surgery.

I'm not really a cook and can broil chicken and make salads, etc.so raw diet was not practical. Tried to do research on dried foods taking care to not include corn, only grain was rice and decided upon Nutro Ultra forlarge breeds. He did not get people food, except for a kiddie cup size of vanilla ice creat every 6-8weeks. Treats were Nutro Lamb and Rice. AsI'm thinking about another dog, is there a premium bagged food that would be good to use?

Gunter had his senior wellness check and annual rabies, bordatella, distemper, parvo vaccinations just a few months before cancer discovered and wonder if these vaccines given at same time, too hard on system and should be spaced out? Vet recommended the only teeth cleaning he ever had done about 6 weeks later and about 6 weeks before cancer discovered. Seems a post saying maybe not procedure: but anesthesia also a culprit. Was also on K9 Advantix and Heartguard every month: but 2 weeks between these applications. If Heartguard preventative is used to slowly kill off heartwormsin dogs if infestation not severe, possibly the cumulative effects over years of dosage could be damaging?

I thought I was being careful and responsible with Gunter; but seems like I made some mistakes from what was read in this thread, due to vet suggestions, so don't want to repeat? Will undoubtedly get another rescue dog due to their need, so know I'm rolling the dice there!


----------



## LisaT

sigtrovert said:


> I thought I was being careful and responsible with Gunter; but seems like I made some mistakes from what was read in this thread, due to vet suggestions, so don't want to repeat? Will undoubtedly get another rescue dog due to their need, so know I'm rolling the dice there!


Sometimes, you can do everything "right", and still not stop the beast that is cancer 

So, we try, with each dog often a little smarter - better foods, more enlightened vaccine schedules, etc., but in the end, we can't control genetics, we can't control the environments, and all too often, we have no control over these disease processes. 

Your boy wouldn't want you to feel guilty, but learn what you can to help your next dog as a way of honoring your dogs that have gone before. Be kind to yourself in grief...

There is also more cancer info here: Cancer - GermanShepherdHome.net


----------



## LaneyB

My English Bulldog died Dec. 15 from a brain tumor. She started having seizures in Oct. My cat died from a lung tumor that metastasized to the liver. We were so lucky with him because the lung tumor was encapsulated and we were able to do a lobectomy. He lived 2 more years before the liver mets caused symptoms.


----------



## rwolf15241

Our beloved Kingy has passed. We had to put him a sleep today. The cancer affected his front leg 2 years ago, and his rear legs this week, so he could no longer stand. He will be missed !!


----------



## LoveSea

our dog rocky was like a pup since the day we adopted him. he was 8 years old. we have children now 10 & 13. i have had gsd through my life & loved them. one died of bloat at 10 & other at 12. i was hesitant to adopt an older dog, but he won all of our hearts. he is now 10. he has had no symptoms of illness, but a week ago he started limping. we noticed he had a growth on his back paw. the day of his vet visit last monday, his leg swelled twice the size. the vet knew right away what it was but still took xrays & bloodwork. she told us that he has cancer of the spleen & it has spread throughout his body & there is nothing she can do. he has anemia & his blood cell count is way off. he is on meds & his swelling is going down. he is his old self again, playing with balls & giving hugs & lovey eyes. my daughter cried from when she heard after school at 3:30 until her bedtime about his prognosis. i cried 2 days straight. what can we reasonably expect? especially since he is his old self again. this is so sad & unexpected.


----------



## NancyJ

I am sorry to hear you are going through this (I saw you posted on the thread about Cyra as well) ..... the good news is it usually seems to be painless. Some dogs just die all of a sudden others take a day or two or even longer with periods of bleeding, recovering then bleeding again, I am not sure there is any definitive path but we are talking not a long period of time - So be prepared with your kids. 

We put our Toby to sleep when he got hemangio because he simply quit eating and got very depressed and could not be coaxed to eat anything. Cyra was absolutely fine until the morning before she died the next night. The only way I knew something was up was she was not diving into her food as quickly as normal and did not jump in the air to chase the ball that morning.


----------



## WinnieHank

Well i am in need of some support right now. Im feel like im fighting with the devil. My 3 and a half female Greman Shepherd Winnie has been fighting for life for a year now and we have been to 3 vets and the vet school Iowa state. And now $4000 spent and still no answers and all my funds are out. How do i decide when to end her life? She was treated for ehrlichia canis and Winnie won. For a year now she has been battling something that no one seens to know what it is. She is borter line Addisons Disease im told and has no tumers blood work looks good all organs look good heart is slightly inlarged but vets are not concerned. The only thing that is keeping her alive is 80 mg of pred.If she is off pred she swells up and cant walk and wont eat. HELP!!!!


----------



## tsb

I'm so sorry that you and your dog are going through this. I lost my 13yr old German Shepherd in December 2011, from lymphoblastic lymphoma. The vet originally gave him 3 months to live, but we were blessed to have him for 6 months before he succumb to his cancer. I believe his will to live and his diet gave him an extra 3 months of life. I cooked for him everyday, he ate a high protein diet with no grain. I also added vegetables, fish oils, yogurt and cottage cheese. I found the research that I did on cancer diet for dogs to be very helpful. 

Someone shared with me a wonderful piece of advice that I would like to share with you. "Your dog doesn't know that he's suffering from a terminal disease, but he does know when you're sad and grieving. Enjoy every moment that you have with him and save the grieving when he's no longer with you."

Best wishes for you and your dog.


----------



## readaboutdogs

just reading thru the tread, i lost my boy, he was just a little over 11 and a half. the vet said he thought he had bone cancer. he started out not being able to poop, i took him in they said inflamation of the bowels, he went thru 2 rounds of med for this but seemed ok. then he started not eating dry food, except his milkbones,then those also. then he started refusing wet food, would only eat like chicken or burgers. he hurt his leg, which the first time they xrayed said it was arthritis, and with his age, didnt recommend fixing his knee, (he had had the other knee fixed when he was 5 or 6). they had also checked his teeth and cleaned them, we thought maybe had a bad tooth why wasnt eating dry, but they said his teeth were fine. he'd also had his yearly shots right when he started not to eat. they put him to sleep to clean his teeth. the xray with the tumor was taken only 3 weeks after the first one. he had become so lame, not eating, and his little bottom seemed swollen. i just wonder reading thru the tread about all that. we went ahead and let him go on that last visit.


----------



## MerlinsMom921

*Might be Cancer?*

I'm new to the forum. I found it while I was googling following an appointment with my vet today.

About a month ago my 6 year old GSD was diagnosed with Lupus. We got him on steroids and antibiotics and started to see improvement with his Lupus symptoms... unfortunately he continued to lose weigh despite being on high steroid dosages. At our last appointment the vet drew blood and found that his liver enzymes were "through the roof", and she said that it wasn't the enzymes that would be effected by steroids. She said that "even if it was, the levels were too high to have the steroids explain that." At the last visit she also noticed that his front legs are severely hyperextended... it almost looks as if he's walking on his elbows, something that he's never done before.

We went today for an x-ray and she found that his liver was "severely enlarged" and also that his spleen and stomach are either enlarged or just displaced because of the liver. 

She said that she "wasn't ready" to diagnose him with cancer yet, but that the multitude of symptoms is indicative. Has anyone else seen symptoms like this in their dog? Either with cancer or something else? Merlin has been an incredibly healthy dog his whole life, so I'm kind of thrown for a loop having him suddenly be so sick.

I appreciate any feedback you all have.


----------



## LoveSea

Thank youall for support. I have not been on here for a while. We had to put Rocky down about 3 weeks after his spleen cancer diagnosis. May 4, 2012. he had a horrible night before - was up all night unable to walk well & falling all over & bumping into things - seemed to be running away from something & very scared. it was awful. we stayed up all night trying to comfort him & knew the next day that it was his time to go. that was a very difficult decision. we were all devastated. we loved him so much. it all happened so fast. i still get choked up when i talk about him.

over the summer we adopted a stray mix from a shelter. she is so sweet. we do miss GSD's so we decided to look for another. we have been working with the same rescue group that found rocky for us. today we took our mix & met a nice boy who was so sweet & respectful of our dog misty. we think he is the one for us & are in the process of adopting again!


----------



## carmspack

swilber "

Hi, I need some advice. I have a 6 mos old GSD. He is healthy and active and not showing any signs of pain. Two months, I felt a hard lump between his shoulder and neck. I asked the vet and he told me to keep an eye on it. Its the size of a golf ball and its hard and does not move. Some days it seems to be bigger then others. Sometime I have a hard time finding it and then its there! My vet told us on Saturday that it is Osteosarcomo. He suggest just letting the dog live out its life because regardless of what I do he will die from this anyway. He also said that removing the lump will only make the cancer spread to his lungs faster. I am devastated but I am having a hard time accepting that my 6 month old GSD has had Osteosarcoma since he was 4 months old. I have searched and searched and I have been trying to find anything to let me believe that it is not cancer. The doctor said it is too hard to be a lymph node. Everything that I have read said the youngest known age to have this is 2 years? I think he has a secondary yeast infection right now from antibiotics that I had him on for ear infection. He has been itching and has a small spot on his head that was crusty. Has anyone experienced anything like this? "

this may very well be an injection site reaction to vaccination.

you can have the lump biopsied . 

Dogs Naturally Rabies Vaccination: 13 Ways to Vaccinate More Safely Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## carmspack

I did not realize this thread was this old .

Cancer is a serious problem .


----------



## MaxxyGSD

Very sorry for your loss LoveSea. I'm sure Rocky was a great friend. My ould pal jasper, a Rhodesian/lab cross passed away due to hemangiosarcoma in November also. Very very tough time, hard to accept as we only realised it was cancer when his spleen ruptured. Your reply struck a chord with me, when you said you still get choked up when you talk about it. I understand, I do the same when I remember that night I had to go through it. 
I'm sure all of us with dogs who have been taken due to cancer understand the upset and confusion when it happens. Great memories of such a loyal friend though always cheers me up! 
We've since had 14 week old gsd Max! He's definitely keeping us on our toes hehe! Congratulations on your new additions and I wish you all the best with your beauties! Love niamh and max 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveSea

MaxxyGSD said:


> Very sorry for your loss LoveSea. I'm sure Rocky was a great friend. My ould pal jasper, a Rhodesian/lab cross passed away due to hemangiosarcoma in November also. Very very tough time, hard to accept as we only realised it was cancer when his spleen ruptured. Your reply struck a chord with me, when you said you still get choked up when you talk about it. I understand, I do the same when I remember that night I had to go through it.
> I'm sure all of us with dogs who have been taken due to cancer understand the upset and confusion when it happens. Great memories of such a loyal friend though always cheers me up!
> We've since had 14 week old gsd Max! He's definitely keeping us on our toes hehe! Congratulations on your new additions and I wish you all the best with your beauties! Love niamh and max
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much for your reply & understanding. I am so sorry about your dog jasper. It is never easy. I am happy that you opened your home again to another dog. I am so glad that Max is making you happy. We adopted Misty so fast after Rocky passed & she did help us to heal. 

I am crying again right now, though, especially reading back to my first post. How our life has changed. Our beautiful 18 year old cat died of old age one week after we lost Rocky. It was just a horrible month of May. I just cannot believe how much I miss my old guy & cat. They were so attached to my children - especially Rocky. He lived for them & I hope to find that again. Today, I was looking through photos for my daughter's 8th grade yearbook - we have to submit some photos - of course I had to add Rocky & our cat. I came across a photo of the last, long day of his life. I stayed home from work to be with him because he was scared & could not walk well. I had to make the call to have him put down. It was the longest day I ever remember. At 5:00, after my husband came home from work, we had to put him into the car to take him to the vet. Before that I took a photo of him. Of course he was in my son's room. I took a photo of my son next to him. In that photo I saw the heartbreak & complete sadness in my son's eyes & Rocky's eyes too. It was truly a "boy & his dog" relationship. He loved my daughter too, but my son was always moving, so Rocky attached & bonded the moment he was left at our home.

My tears also come from my question: Will our new dog measure up? Is that horrible to ask? We are finally getting him the weekend of the 25th. We were away last weekend, so did not want to adopt a dog & then go away. My husband works this entire weekend & the rescue needs everyone home, so the next available weekend is January 25th. We met him at the kennel on January 5th. It seems so long ago, I forgot what he looks like. I know I felt a melting in my heart immediately when I met him. My kids loved him. He did not know how to chase a ball though....also did not go crazy over my kids, but I know that he had been through a lot in the past weeks. He had part of his tail amputated & was recovering & on meds, they also had to separate from his female friend & he left a home to live in a kennel. I know an adopted dog's personalities change as time goes on. I don't want to compare him to Rocky & I know I cannot replace him. I am just hoping that this dog will love us, especially the kids. Sorry for the long reply. Thanks again for your kind words.


----------



## SusiQ

My Raven (will be 8 yo on June 30) has just been diagnosed with osteosarcoma of the jaw and will be undergoing surgery on Thursday. Her veterinary dentist predicts a 75% chance of full recovery post surgery, but I am upping those odds by also treating her holistically with immune boosting herbs and the Budwig diet. Has anyone else ever used this diet? There are many testimonials about its success on humans and animals alike. My position is that it can't hurt her and it just might help. Thanks for listening.


----------



## CMorton

I've lost 2 dogs to cancer and have 1 currently.
Niko- died at 7 years from hemangiosarcoma.
Honey- suspected brain tumor, died at 13 years.
Bahstun- diagnosed a few months ago, nerve sheath tumor


----------



## wdyoung46

Good Evening, I was just wondering if anyone's german shepherd has ever had a "lump" on the bottom of his foot. It doesn't move around, but does feel a little soft. He lets you touch it, but he's also began to lick it quite a bit......I'm planning on taking him to the vet to get it checked out, but was just curious if anyone has seen this. Also, his best friend, was put down a couple of weeks ago, and he seems really depressed, lonely, and a little agitated. Just need some advice for my sweet fella.....thanks in advance.


----------



## readaboutdogs

Haven't had a lump on the foot with our dogs, vet check best idea.when Cody passed, Clipper, his litter mate really missed him. Cody was 11 yrs 8 mos when he passed. they were best buddies. Clipper didn't seem to know what to do quite a bit as Cody was the leader. We had a little pack status quips with our other dog, but I kept Clipper as the leader and they adjusted. I just loved on them and got the pleasure of knowing Clipper in a different way after Cody passed. Cody was my heart dog, so in some ways I think it was ment for Cody to go first so Clipper could have his time as leader and to bond with him in a special way. We grieved for Cody together. Clipper passed 9 months after Cody. Thru Cody's illness, It also was a teaching in better helping Clipper thru his and what to expect. Loving your buddy is the most advice I have. Peace to you.


----------



## wdyoung46

Thank you for your information.....loss is hard on all of us....including the ones with four legs.


----------



## lee_fr200

Blakey 3yr old brain tumour


----------



## Drewberry

Hi everyone,

I'm sorry I hadn't seen this thread before posting "Chemotherapy: 7 weeks in." My boy Jager has lymphoma and is trooping along in his treatment. His happiness and strength otherwise make it easy to forget he's sick. He's our everything and I know inevitably, I will feel peace knowing that I loved him with my all at every minute before and after cancer. 

I am a news anchor and reporter and a couple weeks ago, our animal segment host asked me to bring Jager on to help people understand cancer in dogs a little better. Here's his TV star moment 

Video: What to do if your pet has cancer | WISH-TV


----------



## Tucela

Good morning, My name is Michael. I hope all is going in a pos. direction for you. If you lost the battle, I'm so, so sorry. My girl Tucela is 6yrs. and diagnosed with stage 3 lymphoma. I would appreciate any insight, tips, etc. I'm unable to afford chemo. so I'm looking for alternatives, if any. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Saphire

Tucela said:


> Good morning, My name is Michael. I hope all is going in a pos. direction for you. If you lost the battle, I'm so, so sorry. My girl Tucela is 6yrs. and diagnosed with stage 3 lymphoma. I would appreciate any insight, tips, etc. I'm unable to afford chemo. so I'm looking for alternatives, if any. Thank you for your time.


I'm sorry your pup has this. Many of us here have lost young dogs to cancer.

Many years ago I had a Siberian Husky who at 7 was diagnosed with Lymphoma and like you I could not afford chemo. My vet prescribed what he referred to as "old chemo treatments" which was Prednisone and Tetracycline. I don't remember dosage but it did give us 9 more months of symptom free time with him.


----------



## ebliss

I just picked up something called Body sore and Di Gu Pi San for my GSD that has just been diagnosed with mast cell tumors. I do not want to start carving on her as she has other health problems that are as "quality affecting" as the cancer would be. I am wondering if anyone has any experience with these products? I know everyone is different in choosing how to treat their pup when faced with hard choices. I opted for surgery and treatment last year with a pup I had who had hemangiosarcoma and it turned out to be the wrong choice. That surgery was really hard on her and when she died a few weeks later from her spleen bleeding out I made a decision to not hit cancer aggressively again. My new dog is 9 years old and has lived a life of neglect. I have only had her a few months and I want to give her all the love she can absorb, the best food available, and the healthcare she has never had. Her health records only contained 2 vet receipts where she was under 3 months old. These receipts were from the puppy litter she was part of. I have given up on acupuncture aiding in her pain management and have just picked these two products up and hope that they can help her. She suffers greatly from hip dysplasia including elbow dysplasia with knees bad but not as bad. If anyone knows about these chinese holistic remedies please let me know? THANKS


----------



## ebliss

I just about give up on this site as I feel like this is a closed group and I am not a member. I have seen other comments by people who feel the same way about this being closed. Thank you for all of your comments and help here NOT. Well I would rather not receive "assistance" that is unreliable and incorrect anyway. My vet seems to disagree with what info I have received here so I guess I am in the wrong place anyway. A lot of the dogs here do not even look like GSDs and I find it amusing that all these experts do not even own a GSD.


----------



## carmspack

ebliss 
is your dog experiencing a problem?

you have to read and read and then read some more -- 

you have to be prepared for your own health future to be first proactive in prevention , and if that should fail , to be able to direct and be responsible for your care.

http://deainfo.nci.nih.gov/advisory/pcp/annualReports/pcp08-09rpt/PCP_Report_08-09_508.pdf

Reducing Environmental Cancer Risk What We Can Do Now

Please please take the time to look at this you tube
Science lecture https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoQYh0qPtz8



A phycists’ perspective on cancer – a new theory

I would recommend that your Vet has a look at these 

Then there are many books - Beating Cancer with Nutrition by Quillin and 

Anti Cancer A New Way of Life by Servan-Schreiber 

Dr Shiv Chopra's Corrupt to the Core , which I have ordered --- Dr. Shiv Chopra on Corrupt to the Core

In an article in "Vitality" magazine he says both Health Canada and US FDA officials fail to enforce the Foods and Drugs Act in both of these jurisdictions on the behest of industry lobbies.
We allow practices in USA and Canada which are banned in Europe - We are in effect guinea pigs .

HOW SAFE IS OUR FOOD SUPPLY? | Vitality Magazine | Toronto Canada alternative health, natural medicine and green living

this fight requires teamwork , yourself or one you are caring for , medical team which includes western and eastern approach.

You need to have a good knowledge base just to be able to ask the right questions .


----------



## GypsyGhost

ebliss- Sorry you didn't get any responses on this thread before now. Honestly, I only look at the active topics most of the time, and never saw this thread pop up until now. This is an older thread, as well. Perhaps you would have better luck starting a new one of your own. 

My pittie has mast cell tumors. Has for years now. We put her through five surgeries because she was so young when the first tumors appeared, we wanted to give her the best chance possible. Our veterinarian oncologist prescribed benadryl and cimetidine. Roxy eats a low carb diet (we're actually looking in to switching her all the way to a raw diet), no grains ever, no high starch foods... She is still getting tumors. We tried Palladia and Kinavet, neither of which I would do again, as they both made Roxy sick, but have shown some promise in some dogs. She also gets turmeric daily, as it has antioxidant/anti-cancer properties. I'm sorry, I do not know anything about the Chinese holistic remedies you mentioned.


----------



## carmspack

so many threads on this http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/556097-dont-know-what-do-if-its-cancer.html


----------



## ebliss

Carmspak Thank you but it is a little too late for this girl. She is 9 yrs old and already diagnosed with MCT and severe hip, elbow dysplasia. Hoping for anything here that would benefit this girl. 
I'm aware of the medical professionals admitting that chemo and radiation do little but bankrupt those who decide to prolong the suffering. I understand that prevention is the only tool we can use successfully in dealing with C. Food and environment with exercise is all we have in our arsenal against the killler. Prevention is the new focus among cancer professionals and I understand this. My pleas are for anyone's knowledge of those chinese herbs that MAY help Lexi's pain and retard the growth of the MCT. Just here looking for a good new "hope" that may sustain me further down this road....I do appreciate your attention


----------



## ebliss

GypsyGhost thank you for your knowledge regarding Palladia because my vet was trying to sell me on this one. I do not believe that poison will help her so I am not going to do the chemo thing. She is getting benedryl 100mgsX 2 daily and famodadine 80mgsX2 daily. I asked my vet if I needed to change it to tagamet and she said that famodadine was what she needed to be on. The tumeric is what I would lilke to add but need a little more instruction on dosage. Lexi weighs 96 Lbs. She was on a diet because of her bad joints but because of all the meds she is on I've had to increase her food some. I have some Nutrigold Turmeric Curcumin Gold 95% Anti-inflammatory & Antioxidant. 95% Curcuminoids 50:1 extract. 500 Mgs
Is this something that may benefit Lexi?


----------



## carmspack

I feel your care and concern for your dog .

"My pleas are for anyone's knowledge of those chinese herbs that MAY help Lexi's pain and retard the growth of the MCT. "

That's the whole point -- answers in the youtube lecture by the physicist . 

OXYGEN , via deep greens such as chlorella , spirulina --
anti oxidants via full compound Vitamin C , ellagic acid and red raspberry seed powder from MEEKER raspberry , anti inflammatories , Vitamin E available in red palm oil , rice bran oil "*Vitamin E (succinate)*: Many supplements include Vitamin E alpha-tocopheryl acetate, but we use Vitamin E succinate, the only form of Vitamin E that has been shown to inhibit the proliferation and promote apoptosis (natural cell death) of cancer cells. It also appears to decrease the toxicity of normal, non-cancerous cells. Vitamin E succinate helps cancer cells revert back to their normal state and induces cancer cell death. It is also more easily accumulated in cancer cells.* " *

*Cat and Dog Immune Support Formula Details | All Natural Supplements ? Endurapet*

*mushrooms , green tea (matcha) *


----------



## carmspack

N AC - along lysine for glutathione boost .
Goat whey powder (for glutathione).

Easy to assimilate proteins.

Co-Enzyme Q10 and recently discovered PQQ Generate Fresh Mitochondria with PQQ ? Life Extension

Tincture of Schizandra . Goji and Schizandra Drops - Dragon Herbs

lots and lots of stuff to help


----------



## GypsyGhost

ebliss said:


> GypsyGhost thank you for your knowledge regarding Palladia because my vet was trying to sell me on this one. I do not believe that poison will help her so I am not going to do the chemo thing. She is getting benedryl 100mgsX 2 daily and famodadine 80mgsX2 daily. I asked my vet if I needed to change it to tagamet and she said that famodadine was what she needed to be on. The tumeric is what I would lilke to add but need a little more instruction on dosage. Lexi weighs 96 Lbs. She was on a diet because of her bad joints but because of all the meds she is on I've had to increase her food some. I have some Nutrigold Turmeric Curcumin Gold 95% Anti-inflammatory & Antioxidant. 95% Curcuminoids 50:1 extract. 500 Mgs
> Is this something that may benefit Lexi?


Here's an article that talks about all of the health benefits of turmeric for dogs. It also give a suggested dosage at the end of the article. We use an organic powdered turmeric with 95% curcuminoids and give Roxy 3/4 tsp. twice daily mixed into her food. Roxy is 62 lbs. I discussed adding turmeric with our veterinary oncologist before adding the turmeric, and she gave me the go ahead. 

I don't mean to steer anyone away from Palladia. It actually shrunk Roxy's tumors significantly . In fact, some of them even shriveled up and fell off! She tolerated Palladia well for about six months, but then it started making her sick, so we stopped. The tumors came back once we stopped the meds. The Kinavet did basically nothing for Roxy except mess up her liver values and make her vomit alot. She thankfully went back to normal once we stopped the Kinavet.

Whatever you choose, I hope it gives you more quality time with Lexi!


----------



## carmspack

have been reading up on IP6 lately which seems to be very promising in it's anti cancer action.

providing this link , there are many others but more technical IP6 Shines Brightly as an Alternative Cancer Treatment and Preventive - NaturalNews.com


----------



## HairisEverywhere

Try CBDs. I was literally _just_ researching products for my almost 8 yr old girl who I believe is having some pain from arthritis. I do not work for this company or anything, but came across this in my research and it seems good... there are a lot of reviews from people and photos of their dogs as well. kingkanine.com/products/king-kalm-cbd-150 I am new so had to leave the https:// off of the link.


----------



## Emmabarnes1

when my pet intially got diagnosed we were ready to do chemo but some friends had advised us of dietary changes that we could make in order to help support the immune system for her. We got really into the Budwig Diet which you can research. It's a pretty simple diet that really did make some big changes for her up front. She is really doing much better and I attribute so much of her change to this. we at first attempted to create the food for ourselves but there is a manufacturer buddycustard that makes the product and ships so that has been a lot of help for us


----------



## Jax08

laurel35 said:


> Both my dogs, Alfie and Ruby, ended up with cancer. Alfie's came first and was inoperable (3 grapefruit sized lumps in the abdomen) so I tried some holistic treatments, including adding the Budwig Protocol to his diet. It's a cancer-fighting diet that was created 70 years ago, main ingredient being flax seed oil. Alfie was given 3 weeks to live, with the addition of this he made it 16 weeks and was bouncing around like a puppy most days. I saw the same results with Ruby-- given 2-3 weeks to live and made it 14.


This is spam and fraud. See other fraudulent post.








Natural cancer treatments I'm using


I've been using the Budwig Protocol (a mixture of flax oil and cottage cheese, formulated for dogs by Buddy Custard) I have two Staffordshire Bull Terriers, this is what happened with them: Alfie’s vet said his cancer was very aggressive (3 grapefruit sized inoperable tumors in the abdomen) and...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## Цeskernba

Emmabarnes1 said:


> when my pet intially got diagnosed we were ready to do chemo but some friends had advised us of dietary changes that we could make in order to help support the immune system for her. We got really into the Budwig Diet which you can research. It's a pretty simple diet that really did make some big changes for her up front. She is really doing much better and I attribute so much of her change to this. we at first attempted to create the food for ourselves but there is a manufacturer buddycustard that makes the product and ships so that has been a lot of help for us


This is really good to heard


----------



## VUVUkit

*Cancer* is the leading cause of death in *dogs*. It is estimated that 1 in 3 domestic *dogs* will develop *cancer*, which is the same incidence of *cancer* among men. *Dogs* can develop a variety of *cancers* and most are very similar to those found in humans.


----------

